# LSD Wing Doors Now for Audi TT Type 8J



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For the high achiever of the coupé segment from Ingolstadt, Germany, LSD now offers also its spectacular wing door hinges. With few time and effort the Audi TT Type 8J becomes a startling show car.
* Full Story *


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: LSD Wing Doors Now for Audi TT Type 8J ([email protected])*

...not feelin it....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: LSD Wing Doors Now for Audi TT Type 8J ([email protected])*

Sort of the automotive version of stuffing socks in you pants.


----------



## .jmunee73. (Feb 21, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif lambo doors are made for two things. Lambos...... and ricers....nothing else


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (.jmunee73.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.jmunee73.* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif lambo doors are made for two things. Lambos...... and ricers....nothing else

And Audi TT's


----------



## .jmunee73. (Feb 21, 2007)

lol.... to each his own. they are eye catching, ill give you that. but i couldnt force myself to spend that kind of money on something that doesnt make my car faster.... when i could be turbo'd for that price.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (.jmunee73.)*

I like them!! Only on certian cars though. BTW: There are other cars that come OE with scissor type doors...not just lambos.


----------



## .jmunee73. (Feb 21, 2007)

maybe im just hating because i dont have / cant afford them, but either way, you wont see them on my car. but then again, i dont have a spankin new tt. i dont have any tt for that matter


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (.jmunee73.)*

maybe if they didn't use such aweful "baller" wheels the doors would hold some respect. the wheels make me wonder where the trailer trash type model is hiding.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (.jmunee73.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.jmunee73.* »_lol.... to each his own. they are eye catching, ill give you that. but i couldnt force myself to spend that kind of money on something that doesnt make my car faster.... when i could be turbo'd for that price.

but you do the doors when theres nothing else left to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

